
Solidarity Forever - Tomte
https://logicmag.io/tat-solidarity-forever/
======
stephenboyd
The most essential argument:

"I would like for our industry to be more like librarians. Librarians have a
sense of who they are as a profession. They have a central ethical code around
patron privacy. The current Librarian of Congress fought John Ashcroft and was
ridiculed by him for the idea that people have a right to read what they want
to read without it being reported to the FBI. When you go to library school,
you absorb this. If you violate it, you’re shunned by your profession. And no
one’s bringing in Ukrainian librarians to circumvent it—it’s not like they’re
going to offshore library science to get around patron privacy.

You see this in other fields. Doctors say do no harm. Journalists—in theory,
at least—are trying to speak truth to power. But we in the tech industry don’t
have anything like that. We need some kind of professional identity about who
we are and why we do what we do. It can’t just be about “moving fast and
breaking things” or not being evil. "

